# Pennsylvania is taking over DWT



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Us poor Canucks and Kiwis are getting taken over by the boys from Pennsylvania. Whats happening? More guys on here from PA than most of the other states?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Us poor Canucks and Kiwis are getting taken over by the boys from Pennsylvania. Whats happening? More guys on here from PA than most of the other states?


PA is a big state. You wont have to worry about Idaho takin over. (Idaho is a state)


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> http://yoursmiles.org/t-forum.php
> 
> Us poor Canucks and Kiwis are getting taken over by the boys from Pennsylvania. Whats happening? More guys on here from PA than most of the other states?


I'm pretty sure the Canucks still have the lead. After all 2buck is like a couple dozen of you.:laughing:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I'm pretty sure the Canucks still have the lead. After all 2buck is like a couple dozen of you.:laughing:


ooooooooh!!! beware the wrath of the hairy bohemoth when it wakes up  ....... I got burned by 2buck and all I got was this lousy T-shirt  
I might have to wait up for this one


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Im not far behind 2buck either! Im pulling my weight for the cannucks too! lol.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> ooooooooh!!! beware the wrath of the hairy bohemoth when it wakes up  ....... I got burned by 2buck and all I got was this lousy T-shirt
> I might have to wait up for this one


Your reply is in post # 27 http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/t-shirt-wars-3068/index2/#post53625


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i'm pretty sure ontario has pa beat. look how many of you f**ckers there are from onterrible.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> i'm pretty sure ontario has pa beat. look how many of you f**ckers there are from onterrible.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

That sappy soundtrack was put out for Expo 67. Wasn't that in Quebec. 









A place to grow - I thought that was BC


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i'm pretty sure mudshark and macdry are the only regulars from BC on here.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Feels like Alberta here on weekends.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

you are so far east i forget we are in the same province.


----------

